# Noodle 3 & 4 months



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I want to kiss that nose. Noodle is so CUTE!!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Awwwww oodle noodle!! Sooo cute!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Such a gorgeous doggy! Love the coat!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovely photos .. Love her colouring 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She has got so big! And she has the most beautiful eyes!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Such a lush colour!!! What a sweetie!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Gotta love that nose!!! Noodle looks a real character


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

fab pictures, love the last one


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh wow, Noodle is lovely  What a beautiful 'poo.

Toffin
x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

love the name and what a beautiful pup... love the coat colouring and texture xxx


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for the lovley comments about noodle, she certainly is a little madam and keeping me very busy, i'm so tired!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I love her speckled nose. She lovely.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOVELY PICS!!!!!! cockapoos melt your heart


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah Noodle is gorgeous. I love the name so much too - Noodle and Nacho has a nice ring to it


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I was also thinking that Noodle looks a bit like Nacho as a pup - particularly in the first 2 pics. I love her! Both Noodle and Nacho are amongst my favourite names too. x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Way too cute Noodle Poo


----------

